
How to avoid the quant/developer black hole (2011) - jimsojim
http://quantjob.blogspot.com/2011/12/how-to-avoid-quantdeveloper-black-hole.html
======
ppyil
For something like algo quants the distinction is a bit harder since there is
a lot of programming involved for algos. I think a good question to ask is
about R, Matlab and Python. They aren't really used in IT but they are used
more by quants so would be a pretty good indicator.

------
Ologn
> If your first interview is with HR then it's a crap job with 95% certainty

That holds for non-quant jobs as well, of course.

